# Gerbil?



## Emmykins (Jul 5, 2009)

Anyone know how to file down a gerbils nails, I have 1 gerbil and her nails are soo long, she has a scratching wood log but dosen't seem to use it, any ideas!


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

You can trim a gerbils nails with a pair of baby fingernail clippers, very very carefully looking to make sure you do not trim too much off and get the pink inside part of the nail if you cut the nail too short it will bleed. So just cut a tiny bit off, and make sure you dont catch the gerbils toes because you may accidentally cut a toe off.

Hope this helps


----------



## Emmykins (Jul 5, 2009)

Alex said:


> You can trim a gerbils nails with a pair of baby fingernail clippers, very very carefully looking to make sure you do not trim too much off and get the pink inside part of the nail if you cut the nail too short it will bleed. So just cut a tiny bit off, and make sure you dont catch the gerbils toes because you may accidentally cut a toe off.
> 
> Hope this helps


 
I can't hold her for long enough, only to move her when cleaning her out cos she bites, cos shes on her own after her mate died shes very agressive, they used to be out everyday running around my room, but since the other one died shes gone nasty


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

Ah wondered whether that would be a problem, couldnt you get someone to put gloves on and hold the gerbil whilst you cut its nails, if that wouldnt work and it cant keep its nails trimmed by you providing it things to wear them down, then a vet would have to cut them.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Replace part of her substrate with rough sand stone tiles (try B&Q but dont get caught breaking them and then asking for the broken bits for free :whistling2

She will naturally try and dig into this new substrate and it will help file her claws down ... will be good stimulation for her as well but make sure its secure and she cant dig under it or you maight find a rather flat gerbil one morning, lol :2thumb:


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

Antw23uk said:


> Replace part of her substrate with rough sand stone tiles :2thumb:


 
Good idea


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Alex said:


> Good idea


I have my moments :blush:


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

the thought of using something slightly abrasive was in my mind, at least you have confirmed it i use a slate rock with my tortoises to keep their claws from getting too sharp. just wasnt sure if the same with gerbils


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Gerbils like to dig, I wouldn't replace her substrate.

You could put a rough brick or tile under her water bottle though. Make it low enough for her to be able to get on to it, but put the bottle up high enough so that she has to stand on the stone to get to it.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Gerbils like to dig, I wouldn't replace her substrate.
> .


Replacing *part* of the substrate would be fine and if she likes digging it wont take long for her claws to shorten, lol .... and then you can take the sandstone tiles out and put back in as and when she needs it for a week or so :2thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

I thought Gerbils were supposed to be kept in groups ?


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

I tried clipping my gerbils nails once but they bit me...:devil:...granted this was early on and they weren't as tame as they are now. The vet suggested using a metal nail file to just file down the tips but I figure if you can hold them steady for long enough, then using a nail clippers would be just as effective...:hmm:


----------

